

The Up-Goer Five Text Editor - pinko
http://splasho.com/upgoer5/
Can you explain a hard idea using only the ten hundred most used words?  It's not very easy.  Type in the box to try it out.
======
codeulike
This is great. Featured on The Guardian
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/shortcuts/2013/jan/22/u...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/shortcuts/2013/jan/22/up-
goer-five-thing-on-computer)

------
webjames
It looks like the entire story is hashed in the url.

